# Not really a Pro....



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm not really a pro or anything with this camera and photography stuff....but I thought these were kinda cool....or hey, maybe they aren't as cool as I thought.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW......Stick with the bow.




Just kidding. That is cool. Is that the arrow that took the beast? Also, is that the hide from the deer as well?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, that is the fatal arrow.....and that is the deer's hide......you can be honest. Like I said...I'm not a PRO! You won't hurt my feelings if you tell me the truth.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Where did you have your hide tanned? I was sad to see Fox Valley go bye bye.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha Ha....excellent dodging of the question. The hide was tanned by a friend of mine that is a taxidermist. I was also sad to see Fox Valley go. I work right by there and it made it real convienent. Plus, it was fairly cheap. From what I understand they still will ship it out to their home store.....I haven't really checked into the price.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

If you want the truth, the white balance is off in each. Composition could be worked on(were you going for documentary type shot or something more dramatic?) and more even lighting or diffused light as to not throw shadows.

Congrats on the trophy .


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, the deal is that I don't know much about this Photography thing. I don't even know what composition is or white balance....I don't know jack. I guess it is a lot more difficult than I thought. There seems to be more to it than just setting up some stuff and snapping a photo. :wink:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

If you got questions, we've got answers... If you want to get better dont be afraid to ask questions and be ready for the response. I remember when I first started out I didn take C&C well, probally still dont but if you dont get it and adjust fire as suggested then you will never get better. 
The shot you attempted is kind of a still life/product photography set up that requires a great understanding of light and with this style of photography you MAKE the photograph instead of TAKE the photograph. Ive been really into this lately if you want some pointers :wink: Im sure others here like thres wouldnt mind helping out also. 

All else fails, Im availible for cheap :mrgreen:


----------

